# Cyclist fatality Bolton abbey



## Leodis (15 Feb 2015)

Not sure on anymore news but was part of the Otley RR. Two other cyclists also critical in another incident elsewhere in the area.

Sad day for cycling, keep safe and keeping cycling.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Feb 2015)

Can't find anything Leodis.


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Feb 2015)

Oh lordy - not good news. And much too near to home.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2015)

From North Yorkshire Police
Serious RTC B6160 nr Bolton Abbey, road closed both directions. Any info phone 101 & quote log 211


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2015)

RIP. These'll be club riders as well.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Feb 2015)

This from N Yorks police

http://www.northyorkshire.police.uk/15054


----------



## DrMekon (15 Feb 2015)

Mates were just behind. Not an OCC rider, but a dad from my son's school. Terribly, terribly sad.


----------



## coco69 (15 Feb 2015)

Sad day


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Feb 2015)

Awful news, seems members of my cycling club knew one of the individuals in the accident, not sure which though. Names are not public yet. My thoughts are with the families involved.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2015)

Vey sad RIP


----------



## Venod (16 Feb 2015)

His name is Craig Armitage father of 3, known to a lot of the lads in the club who have raced against him, very sad, seems he was in collision with an oncoming car.


----------



## howdenbiker (16 Feb 2015)

Very sad


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Feb 2015)

RIP
condolences to family.
Beautiful bit of the world.
Be careful out there.


----------



## Leodis (16 Feb 2015)

Alba Rosa will be holding a one minute silence at 0900 on *SUNDAY* ahead the RR, the pace is going to be that of social in memory of Craig. Meet at Lawnswood arms.


----------



## Turbo (17 Feb 2015)

Awful news. So close to home as well. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## lyn1 (17 Feb 2015)

Leodis said:


> Alba Rosa will be holding a one minute silence* at 0900 on Saturday ahead the reliability ride, the pace is going to be that of social in memory of Craig.* Meet at Lawnswood arms.


I believe the Reliability is on* Sunday.* Very sad. Hopefully the remaining riders will make a full recovery. Little news locally about what happened. The procession round the Reliability Ride (RR), presumably at a pace that all riders can handle is a fitting gesture. I assume it will be with police involvement as the local rides attract anything up to 300 cyclists, with the probability of higher numbers given those wishing to pay their respects. 50 miles at a slow pace round rural areas with a group that size will cause considerable congestion, and no doubt some irate drivers.


----------



## growingvegetables (17 Feb 2015)

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...lled-in-collision-near-bolton-abbey-1-7108687


----------



## Tommy2 (18 Feb 2015)

This is sad and really brings it home with it being the second serious accident so close this year.
Condolences to Craig's family.

A lad from work went riding on the Saturday with a young guy who was due to ride with Craig on the Sunday, but he fried his legs on the Saturday so didn't ride Sunday.


----------



## Leodis (18 Feb 2015)

lyn1 said:


> I believe the Reliability is on* Sunday.* Very sad. Hopefully the remaining riders will make a full recovery. Little news locally about what happened. The procession round the Reliability Ride (RR), presumably at a pace that all riders can handle is a fitting gesture. I assume it will be with police involvement as the local rides attract anything up to 300 cyclists, with the probability of higher numbers given those wishing to pay their respects. 50 miles at a slow pace round rural areas with a group that size will cause considerable congestion, and no doubt some irate drivers.



Typing before thinking. Edited post to stop confusion.

The 200-300 riders will be broken down into groups to stop any issues on the roads, no police are involved as far as I am aware, I don't think they have even been in contact with the club in regards to last weekend.


----------



## Moodyman (18 Feb 2015)

sh1t Sh1t and doubly sh1t.

Just heard about Craig. a former dear colleague, friend and a lunchtime running partner. 

truly devastated for his wife Jill and his beautiful Young family. Cannot hold the tears back.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Feb 2015)

Very sad especially for the children. Have heard a description of the accident and its not good news if its correct regarding the party at fault.


----------



## Leodis (19 Feb 2015)

I'm not sure what happened. I thought two other rides were hit as well but I have not heard on their condition or if that was a separate incident.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2015)

At least he went doing something he enjoyed. It's better to arrive at the pearly gates backwards and with your hair on fire, than all grey and manky looking, with a tube up your nose. R.I.P. And condolences to the friends and family.


----------



## Tommy2 (20 Feb 2015)

Don't know if anyone has seen this.

http://www.gofundme.com/goodbyecraig

there's are certainly some very generous people out there.

This is nothing to do with me by the way, just posting it as I saw it and it's related to the thread.


----------



## e-rider (23 Feb 2015)

very sad - really feel for those 3 young kids who lost their dad


----------

